# What guards you yard/house



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

I have my pitbull guarding the house and plants, I think she likes them as much I do always sitting by them and sniffing..lmao who gaurds yours?  she takes her job very seriously even walking the 2 x 4's on the fence and scanning the neighborhood ...like santa she has a few little helpers, or 4. yes I own 5 dogs.


----------



## leafminer (Aug 30, 2009)

I have my giant Swiss breed guarding them. He's an excellent guard, very alert.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 30, 2009)

i made a deal with the greys, anyone comes too close and they get abducted and probed!


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 30, 2009)

how come when i try to post my pic it says i already posted it in another thread?????

I did but why cant i post same pic twice


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

it's like craigslist...J/K IDK.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Aug 30, 2009)

my door locks guard mine tbh

lol

Time4Plan-B


----------



## Sir_Tokie (Aug 30, 2009)

My 44 mag. gaurds mine...take care..


----------



## 420benny (Aug 30, 2009)

dman, copy and post the link to the pic in your post. My dogs do the barking. I do the biting, or my Browning does.


----------



## poop-dog (Aug 30, 2009)

My bud


----------



## jmansweed (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 173 lb Bull Mastiff - who's only scared of my 65 lb razorback Pitbull.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> i made a deal with the greys, anyone comes too close and they get abducted and probed!


 

you use them for light too? lmao...imagine that watt. :ignore:  :holysheep:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 30, 2009)

haha any 1 want to find out?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 30, 2009)

For unknowns that pull up. (and yes you must be introduced for them to stop it). Theres usually a couple Brahmas walking up to you. They pull the muscle side of things. For speed I have now 5 others, "exotic" types. Which I have shared with someone on here. But 5 is pretty low, I was up to 12 a couple months ago.

Then not to mention as a war vet. I have my stockpiles of certain things.

Funny story with one Brahma. Couple years back, sons friends pulled up with that bump bump bump stereo mess. And he didnt like it. After a fierce headbutt to the side which lifted the wheels up itself. He hooked a horn under the wheelwell and lifted the whole back quarter up while ripping off the back fender.  People inside screaming and actually crying and yelling for help. 
I was standing there watching, I mean, what could I do? It was outta my hands.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

Holy COW~ :holysheep: :giggle: :woohoo:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a few BB guns people have to watch out or I'll shoot their eye out..


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Aug 30, 2009)

I have a 90lb. bull mastiff puppy


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

lmao..one of my dogs is 6 pounds.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

****-dog said:
			
		

> My bud


 


beautiful dog!


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 31, 2009)

Me and my friends Smith and Wesson ...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Aug 31, 2009)

think its time for a gun thread who ever starts it im in


----------



## kultivator (Aug 31, 2009)

my pitt and my ak 47 my friends!!!!!!!!!!!:hubba: :hubba:


----------



## Sabby (Aug 31, 2009)

My vicious, ferocious, intimidating and somewhat sociopathic....

Housecat.

His name isn't Kamikaze for nothing! His nickname is Love Mushroom. He's white, with a black mushroom on his side, a black heart on his other side, and a black peace sign on his face. And I'm not talking about Rorschach -esque designs that you have to reeeeally squint at to see, his markings are obvious to anyone who looks at him, and nearly perfect in design. He walks on a leash, and is toilet trained. No, I didn't mean litter trained..._Toilet _trained.

I owned his mom, a stray I found at a natural spring in rural Kentucky. She got pregnant before I could get her spayed, and had a litter of 5 kittens. A week later, she snuck outside and disappeared, so I hand raised all 5 kittens. Kami was always my baby, and when he was little he literally spend 24 hours a day with me, riding in the pocket of my shirt. He's very smart, compared to other cats, and can be trained to do just about anything.

Oh, did I mention his favorite treat is second-hand smoke and that I actually used my glass pipe to train him to sit, lay down, and go into his "hot box", A pet taxi converted to blow smoke into. When he sees I have the bowl and I say "Hotbox" and point, he goes into the pet taxi for a few hits! He opens the door with his paws, as long as it isn't locked.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 31, 2009)

The lord from up above...


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

stoner cat lmao....forget catnip. your cat get the good stuff.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Aug 31, 2009)

My ninja skills.

I also have guard zombies.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 31, 2009)

My nosey neighbours and their Binoculars !


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 31, 2009)

2 fat, lazy pugs that will bark their heads off but will then hold the flashlight for the burglar.  That's where the Mossberg 500 SP 12 gauge with 18 inch barrel and pistol grip comes in.  I'm also looking to buy a Bersa Thunder .380


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Aug 31, 2009)

I have enough weapons. To me someones house is a line you do not cross. Gov't or thieves. If someone broke in all I would need is a butter knife. They aint walkin out of here. Not trying to sound tough I just have real trouble with people who do not respect what someone has worked hard for.

My 13lb. Jack Russell would  kill them with affection. Unless they had a fur coat on.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> 2 fat, lazy pugs that will bark their heads off but will then hold the flashlight for the burglar.  That's where the Mossberg 500 SP 12 gauge with 18 inch barrel and pistol grip comes in.  I'm also looking to buy a Bersa Thunder .380



What, short dogs are easier to shoot over right? lol


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

I protect mine !  I have a few guns as well, but I hope I never get into a situation where I have to use them to protect my family !  If I did there would be no problem  being the fact that i am a former USMC scout sniper !


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 31, 2009)

I use deadfall pits with pungie sticks in the bottom and if they get past that about three or four statigicaly place shotguns with fishing line hair triggers will stop dead anything that gets bast the pits.

Cheers!!!


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I use deadfall pits with pungie sticks in the bottom and if they get past that about three or four statigicaly place shotguns with fishing line hair triggers will stop dead anything that gets bast the pits.
> 
> Cheers!!!


 

 Sounds like you still have a few old tricks up your sleeves as well DD !
Ive heard some stories about those pungie sticks from my pop's, he was a Marine as well.....Veitnam 1966 - 1968  0-311 rear 50 cal. Mar, Div 2-7  some brutal times over there !


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 31, 2009)

For those who walked into the unknown soon learned how to run for self preservation. taking lives is easy, sleeping with them afterwards is the hard part.

Cheers!!!


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 31, 2009)

I am surprised he talks about it chris.

Cheers again!!


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 31, 2009)

Yikes, a prisoner is in my backyard snooping around my plant!!


----------



## meds4me (Aug 31, 2009)

My pitbull and one crazy purebred shephard..... 
Plus my skills with my "stubby" which puts many a man down( stubby = amputated foot~)


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 31, 2009)

POWS are harmless until you ignite their passion for freedom! Just put a muzzle on him and he will be harmless!

lol

Cheers!!!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> For those who walked into the unknown soon learned how to run for self preservation. *taking lives is easy, sleeping with them afterwards is the hard part*.
> 
> Cheers!!!



Yea. Its hard to mold them into "Doggie" position once rigormortis sets in.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 31, 2009)

Yup That Too

"And thats all I got to say about that"

cheers!!!


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Yikes, a prisoner is in my backyard snooping around my plant!!


 

uh oh hardcore criminal there.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

I also have this...right by where I sleep.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 31, 2009)

Truth of it all though. Someone wants in bad enough. They are going to get in.
And really, there isnt anything that can be done about it.

Odds more than triple of getting hurt or dead if your are armed, than if you simply surrender and live to file a report later.


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 31, 2009)

oh the machete isnt for weed safety. Its for my bodies safety. Nobody is touching me without a finger coming off. the plants they can have. course I grow in two sites so it isnt likely they would get them all.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 31, 2009)

Underwater amphibius attack tigers, come get some.


----------



## nvthis (Aug 31, 2009)

Redirection, misinformation & silence.


----------



## chris1974 (Aug 31, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> I am surprised he talks about it chris.
> 
> Cheers again!!


 

He never would until after I came home from Desert Storm !  I think he felt as if I would understand certain things that only someone who shared a simular experience would understand ?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 31, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Redirection, misinformation & silence.


 

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: 

This is the smartest statement EVER!!!!!!!

ok well its the smartest response in this thread. IMHO


----------



## 420benny (Aug 31, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## BBFan (Sep 1, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Redirection, misinformation & silence.


 
Agreed. Funny stuff NV.


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is my 2 dogs.  The red nose is new only had her for a few days.  The brindle dog, he is Beast.  He is about the size of one too, and he is only a little over a year.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

great idea lol!  good minds think alike..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46596&highlight=gaurds+your


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 9, 2009)

:ciao:   *Beast*...:48:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a 450 pound powerchair that I can put in overdrive and drive over the sucker. SQUISH!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

mama that sounds very effective... no one messes with me when I walk my Polly..


----------



## tester (Dec 9, 2009)

Being on the good side of my neighbours and keeping my mouth shut is enough no need for guards or dogs


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 9, 2009)

......no one for  the next 4 days.......IM GOING TO DISNEY!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

have fun...slap mickey on the ...  wait nevermind.


----------



## IRISH (Dec 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I have a 450 pound powerchair that I can put in overdrive and drive over the sucker. SQUISH!


 
you got swamp mudders on that there bumper buggy Mojave?:bump: ...could you see sneaking up on the would be sneaker(), with one of those boaters distress call air horns, and give'in them a welp on that puppy?...lol...lol...


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 9, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> I protect mine ! I have a few guns as well, but I hope I never get into a situation where I have to use them to protect my family ! If I did there would be no problem being the fact that i am a former USMC scout sniper !


 
ooh rah!


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 9, 2009)

these are what guards my plants.  more than likely if someone broke in an heard the shuck shuck of my 12 gauge pump-action Mossberg 500 shotgun loaded with birdshot, they would get the hint (picture number 1).  why birdshot?  i'm glad you asked.  birdshot will not penetrate exterier walls preventing me from accidentally killing my neighbors kid.  i've also got OO buck, OOO buck and slugs on the gun in case i need to reach out and touch someone.  it's not a rifled barrel so it wont be too far.  for that case i would pull out my m4 carbine (picture number 2).


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 9, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Truth of it all though. Someone wants in bad enough. They are going to get in.
> And really, there isnt anything that can be done about it.
> 
> Odds more than triple of getting hurt or dead if your are armed, than if you simply surrender and live to file a report later.


 
what are the odds of the intruder getting hurt or being dead when invading an armed persons home?


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Dec 9, 2009)

if it was me behind the weapon and my house....your dead


----------



## rasta (Dec 9, 2009)

i have four dogs ,,,but god watches over my family and my garden


----------



## Locked (Dec 9, 2009)

I hve a Hamster with a bad case of rabies guarding my garden....


----------



## meds4me (Dec 9, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> For unknowns that pull up. (and yes you must be introduced for them to stop it). Theres usually a couple Brahmas walking up to you. They pull the muscle side of things. For speed I have now 5 others, "exotic" types. Which I have shared with someone on here. But 5 is pretty low, I was up to 12 a couple months ago.
> 
> Then not to mention as a war vet. I have my stockpiles of certain things.
> 
> ...




OH MAN i just read this again and cant stop laughing now...lol


----------



## meds4me (Dec 9, 2009)

I actually have two dogs ( ones a pit mix and the other crazy is a pure shephard female ) Neighbors complain when people try to come over cause the barking is obnoxious, but hey its their job ~


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 9, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Odds more than triple of getting hurt or dead if your are armed, than if you simply surrender and live to file a report later.



'and live to file a report later.' I think I will take my chances standing behind my shotgun. Surrender? Really? :huh:

A guy not too far from here just had an intruder walk thru the front door and start beating him and his wife with a hammer while they were watching tv. No connection, not a growhouse, just a guy off the street looking to bash in somebody's head. Your crazy to not own a gun in America if you ask me.


----------



## ninja farmer (Dec 9, 2009)

My italian mastiff does the job nicely, her and the no trespassing signs


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 9, 2009)

Cameras, me and the law.


----------



## captain1 (Dec 9, 2009)

1. Alarm 
2. 2 pits 1 doberman 
3. LOTS of guns. Even the wife sleeps with one in the night stand. 
4. My neighbors are friends


----------



## warfish (Dec 10, 2009)

I thought my 2 cats where protecting the garden, as there constantly eyeing it.  But come to find out they where just looking for there chance to get in the garden and eat themselfs a snack.  Found my girl passed out asleep next to a plant missing a big fan leaf.  I'm sure she had happy dreams  now I make sure they keep there distance from the garden, lol

Warfish


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

I have heard of so many horror stories involving cats and pot plants...my sweet ol dogs just want to sniff em and the boys like to pee on the giant pots bottoms..(outside)


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

I've got a retarded cat and a wifey who is choclate dependan't! Don't mess with the woman's chocolate...don't mess with the woman's chocolate from texas with acsess to firearms!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

I like white chocolate...hmmmmmmmmm and cocoa. but I dont like choclate often..I must be a female freak...lol. OMG chef did you see the cobbler recipe I posted in the female growers group..? we ate it up in one day...everyone had seconds...I added cinnamon to mine.


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

noooo i didn't but i will now. gonna start a recipe thread soon. i promised nvthis a flan recipe, gonna do in the next week or so.


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

noice! i had to go back a few pages gonna try this one fer x-mas! did the cinnamon enhance the cobbler? What about brushing on a cannabutter on the top crust as it cools? 2dog you got me holiday cooking jacked! gracias!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

You could do the butter...try it on half see how u like it lol...sounds awesome..It was so good...the blueberries in it with the blackberries and apples was an awesome combo IMO...even my picky bro ate 2 helpings...


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Dec 10, 2009)

I wish I could of got a pic. My male dog use to curl up to a 5 gallon bucket with a plant in it in the back yard this summer.  I bet no one wanted to get close to it then.  Dog's mans best friend!!!!


----------



## DonJones (Dec 10, 2009)

OldHippieChick,

If you were ever pushed too far, you would be one dangerous chick, because unless you are a convert to non-violence with a true story behind you, you would have no idea when enough is enough and would literally tear him/her to pieces -- most likely not in defense of yourself but in defense of those you love.  I know I could fatally neutralize a threat my loved ones without hesitation but I'm not so sure about a threat to myself.

But God how I wish I could really believe and live the way you try to do.

Congratulations, but in my case it is my reputation for being the craziest mother*DID YOU NOT GET OR UNDERSTAND MY MESSAGE IN REGARDS TO THIS???* in the valley of death and the knowledge that I am ARMED and DANGEROUS, complete with an Interpol jacket and being on the no fly list. Of course being known as a close associate of the local chapter of the Hells Angles who turned down their invitation to join without even going through the prospect process doesn't hurt either.  Nor does having faced down a whole chapter of Gypsy Jokers by myself in the late 60s ( actually I wasn't completely by myself.  My girl friend had enough sense to slide across the console leaving the passenger seat open and drop the glove box door open loudly enough for me to hear it and know I could drop into the seat and grab my 44 Mag.  Thinks sure got a lot calmer when they were all bunched up caught cold footed by a scared man with nothing to loose holding a hand cannon.  I've looked down the barrel of a lot smaller guns than a 44 and let me assure you that barrel looks big enough to drive through.

I agree that if the sound of a 12 gauge pump gun being racked isn't enough to calm things down you might as well just start shooting.  That or the sound of a single action revolver being cocked or an auto loader having a round jacked into the chamber.  Those are sounds that are scary to even those who have never heard it before and don't even know what it is.

Good smoking and may GOD protect you and yours so there is no need for us to guard for our selves.


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 10, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I agree that if the sound of a 12 gauge pump gun being racked isn't enough to calm things down you might as well just start shooting. That or the sound of a single action revolver being cocked or an auto loader having a round jacked into the chamber. Those are sounds that are scary to even those who have never heard it before and don't even know what it is.
> 
> Good smoking and may GOD protect you and yours so there is no need for us to guard for our selves.


 
anybody that has ever watched movies know those sounds! lol


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Me and a case of ranch style beans with jalepenos:huh:


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Dec 10, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Me and a case of ranch style beans with jalepenos:huh:



lmao! Same could be said for Mrs. Bowles after she's eaten my enchiladas...:shocked:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 10, 2009)

Marihuanaträumt said:
			
		

> I wish I could of got a pic. My male dog use to curl up to a 5 gallon bucket with a plant in it in the back yard this summer. I bet no one wanted to get close to it then. Dog's mans best friend!!!!


 

that sounds adorable...


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

here is my security guard...she part times at the dog park on weekends..


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

this is one of my dogs from boxer rescue. loves her squeeky toys, tolerant of other dogs when family visits, extremly smart. think yall have seen my red nose pit, and bull mastiff.  $


----------



## Super Skunk (Dec 11, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but I could'nt pass this by. Pit bulls etc.. draw attention. Everyone laughs but I use guinneas. No vet bills, I don't worry about them chewing some chid up, and talk about cheap to feed! They are a little black and white bird that is completely useless as far as I know. They just make all kinds of noise if anything moves in there little domain. They are very effective. I used geese for a long time until one of my bros. turned me onto these odd little birds. They have been using them for years to protect there grows with great success. And best of all nobody suspects I am gaurding or hiding anything!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 11, 2009)

Guineas lay eggs and I've known some old timers who preferred them over chicken eggs. But you can't do em like chickens in a coupe with one rooster because they are monogamous and mate for life.... gota be sensative to their social structure - wouldn't wana be a home wrecker.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

good call Super Skunk...I've got a friend who has guinnies, and man do they make a rcket when someone comes around.  Also great for keeping bugs down if your growing outside.

I've got 2 schnauzers, and a weinie dog...my male shnauzer will bite, the other 2 are harmless...well they are all probably harmless...not big enough to do any damage.  But they all bark, and Thats all I need is for them to let me know to grab the 12guage, or the S&W 45


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

geese and ducks scare me my aunt raised them as babies they are sweet as adult in packs they will chase you down and bite you..I had a scar on my ankle for years from those monsters....my brother got bit in the butt..LMAO..


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

[QUOTE/]  But they all bark, and Thats all I need is for them to let me know to grab the 12guage, or the S&W 45[/QUOTE]

love the doggie alarm too. we can tell from the sound if it's normal or grab the 'hardware' and have a look. we also like the intimidation factor for when we're not home! $


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

I like that when someone knocks on the door they get 5 barking dogs throwing their bodies against it...makes me so proud. your boxer is very beautiful...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I like that when someone knocks on the door they get 5 barking dogs throwing their bodies against it...makes me so proud. your boxer is very beautiful...



thank you! and 'store bought' dogs are fine, but we especialy love all of our rescue dogs. $


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Well my great pyrenees isn't that good of a watch dog...look what she let in..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

I love that dog outfit...so cute.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I love that dog outfit...so cute.


 
My kids were also prisoners that Halloween...it was pretty funny.  But as you can see, the pup wasn't too happy.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

yah it is funny head down just like a sad criminal..busted..lol...so were you a jailer? u need a hot cop uniform like that beyonce video if I were a boy...the men would never let you make it home..lol. breakin the law breakin the law..


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thank you! and 'store bought' dogs are fine, but we especialy love all of our rescue dogs. $


 

yes we do...my mom works with a breeder (her dogs were free but she helps the breeder breed them) and it is hard for me to handle..our pounds are full...we have always been rescue dog owners and she is breeding her golden doodle..so sad. I think i have lost a bit of respect for her isnt that awful...


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

My 2 pups were rescue dogs as well.  I can't fathom spending tons of money on some inbred puppy from a breeder.  But no offense to those that do.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

One of my shnausers (my girl) is from the shelter...she is such a sweetheart, but whoever had her really f'd her up...it took for ever for her to get used to me, and she HATES all other men. I've had her for over 2 yrs, and still if I have to raise my voice for anything she cringes and shrinks into the corner...poor girl.  I'd like to get my hands on whoever owned her before!  But then I'd be wearing that outfit 2dogs pooch has on...lol  At least she is safe and happy now...I'm gonna go scratch her belly!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

lf good thing she has you very sweet! I have one of those messed up dogs she is coming around more and more...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

yeah, I don't know if they are ever "right" again...they have their own kind of PTSD.  I have PTSD (post traumatic stress) from being in Africa...and I tend to be a little shy around crowds, and loud noises freak me out to...so I can relate with her.  I just don't see how some people can treat their animals the way they do...or their kids for that matter...hell for humanity in general...lol so many only think of themselves, now I'm way off topic...lol  I love my dogs, and couldn't live without them!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 11, 2009)

rasta said:
			
		

> i have four dogs ,,,but god watches over my family and my garden



Right on dude!


----------



## thegloman (Nov 2, 2018)

I have 2 barking slippers, night optics and an SKS.
My grow is protected on 3 sides by impossible terrain and ME on the 1 accessable way in.
Can't stop the ghetto birds but God help the sneaky thieves that try to rip around here.


----------



## Alasgun (Nov 2, 2018)

“Repel Borders or Salute Rude Beast with ball or Shot” is the inscription on the top of the 4 Bore!

Thieves aren’t the only thing on Alaskans list of “dont tolerate”.

Several years ago a couple dirt bags were running away from an attempted break-in and the one shot in the back, 45 ft from the house died. Homeowner was aquited!


----------



## samarta (Nov 4, 2018)

Mine is simple secrecy along with all things said here. My fear has always been that once your known as a grower, you have hoards of human ghetto birds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2018)

My word, I am glad that I do not live someplace where I have to worry about my plants being stolen.  I have a simple 6' wood fence around part of my backyard and my plants.  My next door neighbor (in violation of law) has no fence and has never had his plants bothered either.  You guys would really shoot and kill someone trying to steal plants?!?


----------



## burnin1 (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't even have a fence.  lol
I live in the country here in Cali.  I would be sad if I had to guard my plants. If I had a hundred plants I would probably use cameras or something.
I remember what is was like to worry about rippers and cops.  Secrecy and stealth were my friends back in the day.


----------



## KSL (Nov 4, 2018)

I don't really have much to guard but the farmer across the road is like a tire tread tracker, he notices everything, knows when a different vehicle has gone up our muddy road based on tread patterns  

I dare not ask what he's guarding.


----------



## GROBOT (Nov 4, 2018)

Sealed Lips!!


----------



## zigggy (Nov 7, 2018)

a copy of the bible and a 380,,,,oh ya,,,i have a big dog


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 7, 2018)

There are people here that sleep in their grows to keep watch. Some have guns. I worry about rippers here even in my yard, if a cable guy or phone or whatever come in my yard and see that beauty and come back later? I put locks on the gates and keep our window open so the dogs can hear better. This year i spoke with the last neighbor that didn't know i grow. I worried less this year.  Even when your legal it is still scary sometimes. I am glad THG that you don't have to worry.


----------



## zigggy (Nov 8, 2018)

no thg i would never kill someone over plants,,,but i would let the dog tear the shit out of them


----------



## Patwi (Nov 8, 2021)

sensors, cameras and guns


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## pute (Nov 9, 2021)

patwi said:


> sensors, cameras and guns
> 
> 
> Hmmm.....good find patwi.   Same for me patwi.  Motion sensors and cameras outside,  dog and what happens next isn't gonna end up good inside.


----------

